# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Man carries motorcycle up a ladder, on his head - GIF

## Jon

Man carries motorcycle up a ladder, on his head. Nice hat.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

Log motorcycle - video
Motorcycle chariot - GIF and video
https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/...242#post116057

----------

baja (Dec 29, 2018),

PJs (Dec 30, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 28, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

OK even at 64 I can hoist a bag of animal feed onto each shoulder But a full sized crotch rocket? I don't think so and for sure not on my head

----------


## ranald

In th 60's there was a song titled I think, "Elevator Driver". What is his name "ladder king"?

That guy doesn't look like he is actually doing that as it is swaying like it is being hoisted by cables/forks/something else rather than by the visual trickster. Setup=Candid Camera? Why put a bike like that on top of a bus without a rack? Fuel dearer than fare? How did he get it on his head? Too many unseens for me.,

----------


## PJs

I'm not sure it's fake if you watch his body, head and torso are staying in alignment while his hips, legs and climbing hand are doing the work in 3 part harmony. Not sure what bike that is (Yamadog?) but think it's a small cc maybe a 250 or less by the size of the side case...probably about 250lbs. An R6 Crotch Rocket 600cc only weighs about 360lbs dry. I've carried 2 bags of cement at a time and a few 16' 4x6's, picked up a queen sofa sleeper and carried it about 20', but wouldn't try that at my age...but a mans gotta do what a mans do I guess, even if he's showing off, it's impressive.

However, like ranald ask...why on top of a bus and what is that writing on the side of the bus? I would bet he had help getting it up on his head also.

----------


## ranald

> I'm not sure it's fake if you watch his body, head and torso are staying in alignment while his hips, legs and climbing hand are doing the work in 3 part harmony. Not sure what bike that is (Yamadog?) but think it's a small cc maybe a 250 or less by the size of the side case...probably about 250lbs. An R6 Crotch Rocket 600cc only weighs about 360lbs dry. I've carried 2 bags of cement at a time and a few 16' 4x6's, picked up a queen sofa sleeper and carried it about 20', but wouldn't try that at my age...but a mans gotta do what a mans do I guess, even if he's showing off, it's impressive.
> 
> However, like ranald ask...why on top of a bus and what is that writing on the side of the bus? I would bet he had help getting it up on his head also.



Some of us are bullit proof when young & do the impossible. 
I've purchased a second hand dish-washer some years back & enquired if someone would be there & could help me carry the item out of the house to ensure no damage to reveals, skirting etc & the washer (before I drove the 150k to her house ). The lady replied that her husband would help. The hubby ,about 30, was useless & himself a trip hazzard: even insisted on removing the trays. Once outside the doors this almost 60 y.o. carried the old beast down the staircase & up the road to my vehicle. Upon returning, I was given the trays & arriving home I received a phonecall advising that hubby had forgotton to give me one of the tray pieces. Not Happy! Used it without the part and bodgied one from another, but it died a short while after so purchased a new one. 

Some folk are physical & others not so. Guess I was lucky (not for my stubborn independance) as I did lots of sport when young.

----------


## Jon

An oldie but a goodie:

----------


## PJs

That still takes a "quick trick brick stack" to a whole new level...hopefully the one that fell didn't hit him on the bare foot!

----------


## ranald

"Don't rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby". I think he could have written that song. & he even lifted his foot at the opportune moment without a hazard.

----------


## ranald

> That still takes a "quick trick brick stack" to a whole new level...hopefully the one that fell didn't hit him on the bare foot!



I reckon, with a job like that, his feet would be rocks. As a teen & after playing grass Hockey for 7 years my shins were like steel & my football playing mates thought it a lark to kick my shins without any reaction. My feet, however, were another matter.

----------


## Jon

Now _that's_ using your head!  :Rimshot: 



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Feb 1, 2019),

PJs (Feb 1, 2019),

ranald (Jan 30, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 31, 2019)

----------


## ranald

mud held together with gum.

----------


## toma

He does not wear helmet, but white work-clothing is quite adequate one...!?  :ROFL:

----------

PJs (Feb 7, 2019)

----------


## PJs

Hilarious but effective! Timing is Everything! LOL

----------

TSiArt (Feb 6, 2019)

----------


## TSiArt

He understands what is happening when that ceiling falls.
So he is using his head twice. But i see a problem. The ladder can be knocked out from under him and then he'll smack his head on top of that ceiling.

----------

PJs (Feb 7, 2019)

----------


## ranald

> He does not wear helmet, but white work-clothing is quite adequate one...!?



Ha ha ha.LOL

----------

PJs (Feb 7, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Aug 29, 2019),

baja (Aug 29, 2019),

Dragonhand (Aug 28, 2019),

jimfols (Aug 28, 2019),

Midwestern640 (Aug 28, 2019),

Seedtick (Aug 28, 2019)

----------


## jimfols

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/loading_motorcycle_on_bustop_on_head.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



The term Motorhead comes to mind.

----------


## skibo

JEEEEZ MAN.

----------


## Scrounga

Yeah he made it but he was 4 inches shorter when he got to the top!

----------


## Tooler2

That is one headstrong passenger!

----------


## Crusty

That really needed doing.

----------

